# Software to edit exif data for Canon files?



## sirnose66 (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi, I'm hoping someone can help me. 

I need to correct the time/date of a batch of jpeg & raw photos taken with Eos cameras Easy enough I thought, using the Metadata=>Edit capture time command in Lightroom 4.

However when I subsequently open the same files in Canon DPP software the original times are still showing. So does Canon software not recognise the changes made or is Lightroom only making "soft" changes? TBH I don't use Lightroom a lot, preferring DPP for the simple corrections that are all I usually make.

Can anyone recommend a quick fix that permanently overwrites the data so it is picked up in Canon software?

Thanks.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 16, 2015)

Editing the information in raw is not so simple. The date is located in multiple places, I see at least 4 dates in the metadata on one of my images.


I was able to change the date so that the new one showed up in the raw file and DPP. 

I used the free version 1.0 of EXIF Pro, its a windows program.

http://www.exifpro.com/download.html

Open it, select images that need a new date and time, then hit ctrl-shift-D.

A window opens that lets you set the date and time for one or multiple images. It does not change all the dates in exif, just the one that DPP sees.

It works, and its free.

Opanda exif pro will let you change virtually anything in the metadata, but it costs $50.


----------



## sirnose66 (Aug 17, 2015)

Mt. Spokane - that did the job, thanks. Not only that, but importing them into Lightroom _after_ making the corrections in Exif Pro, pulled through the corrected times there as well


----------



## leGreve (Aug 21, 2015)

Its pretty easy editing exif data.... I used to work at one of the major news papers in the country and we used Photo Mechanic to batch up the meta data. Worked flawless and fast....


----------

